# Questions about XD's?



## crazycarlo (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey,
Ive been looking at getting a pistol and am thinking hard about the XD series along with some others. What I wann aknow is what do all the letters after the XD stand for. Like the XD(M) and so forth is is the caliber or barrel length? For some reason my computer wont let me look at springfields page so any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Carlo


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Springfield has 2 seperate lines of the pistol- the standard XD series, which is the origonal, and the XDM series, 'M' standing for match series. They have several variations from the standard XD, one of which being that they are built on a .45 frame, giving the XDM 9 and XDM .40 improved capacity. Someone else could fill you in more, but that's the short answer


----------



## Grizcat68 (Feb 16, 2009)

XD=Xtreme Defense

XD(M)= Xtreme Defense (More)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Grizcat68 said:


> XD=Xtreme Defense
> 
> XD(M)= Xtreme Defense (More)


Where the hell did you get that "information" from? Or did you just make it up? Xtreme Defense _More_???? That has to be one of the most ridiculous things I have seen on this forum in a long time.

XD = Xtreme Duty 
XD(M)= Xtreme Duty Match
The number after XD is the caliber. 
SC after the number = sub-compact w/ 3" barrel
Service = 4" barrel
Tactical = 5" barrel

So, for example, a XD9SC would be a XD pistol, 9mm, with a 3" barrel.


----------



## crazycarlo (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Man. Is there a big difference between the regular XD and the Match. I see mostly matches for sale. IM looking at getting the XD9 Tactical or service. I saw one that listed a 4.5 inch barrel instead of the 4 or 5 dunno if it was a misprint or not but i like it.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

XDM's are 4.5 in ONLY. That gun was propably a XDM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

crazycarlo said:


> Is there a big difference between the regular XD and the Match. I see mostly matches for sale. IM looking at getting the XD9 Tactical or service. I saw one that listed a 4.5 inch barrel instead of the 4 or 5 dunno if it was a misprint or not but i like it.


Take a standard XD
Increase capacity 
Add better sights
Swap standard barrel for a match grade barrel
Include different backstraps to customize grip
Remove the need to dry fire to disassemble
Reduce trigger reset
Now you have an XDm

Check out the site for more info. XDm


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

... dont forget the different slide profiles, allowing the XDM to boast a lightened slide. The grip pattern on the XDM is also different and supposed to be better somehow. 

If they made the XDM in a .45 I would have got one, had to settle for the XD.45 instead, if you can call it settling as it is a great gun! If I were you, I personally would go with the XDM9. Although I have yet to shoot the XD9 tactical version, but over the XD9 for sure. But you surely can't go wrong with any of the three!


----------



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

And the slide release is contoured on the M...it's the little things I dig.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

A buddy showed up last night with his new XD9C. Since his inception into handguns 2 months ago he's been touting his Glock 23. I've been bragging on my XD40. It probably was tough to admit my first was better than his first. Just a slight competitive spirit there. I win!

He traded a Bersa .380 with a pile of ammo andended up coming out of pocket $100. Looked like a good deal for him.


----------

